# Good Morning Little Dell 11-6



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Tye Dye decided to go backcountry skiing this morning so I hooked up with Aquaman and headed for his favorite place...Little Dell. Got there by 9:30am and arrived to a closed gate, smoke on the water and snow around the banks. At 27 F it was a taste of ice fishing. A small hike around the lake to our spot revealed cutts crusing the bank like schools of bait fish. With the 1st cast came the 1st fish. Each retrieve we would watch 2 to 5 cutts fighting to take a bite of the lures. Never seen the Cutthroat Trout there so aggresive before. The water temp in the shade was 38F and 44F when we left. By 11am the cutts were no longer interested in the Gold Kastmaster so I switched to the Strike King Red Eye Shad in Baby Carp and it was fish on again. Ended up getting 15, the biggest being 16.5 inches and Aquaman got 9 before the clouds rolled in and the bites shut off at 1:30pm. Just about then both of Aquaman's reels broke, so being the driver I decided to call it a day. He offered to stay and watch me fish but I told him that I did not want him to just sit there like a dog....to which he replied, "Whoof, Whoof". On our way out we ran into BrookieGuy1 who was working the inlet on his float tube. On the other side of the lake we spotted In2Fishing with his kids. All day long we used Gold Kastmasters, Strike King Red Eye Shad in Baby Carp, Rainbow Countdown Rapala and a Black/Silver Rapala.

The opening morning cutt









Cutt #2









This cutt was saying "insert finger for instant payback"









More Kastmaster Cutts

















The Strike King "Baby Carp" fans

























































The only fish that fell for the Rainbow Rapala









Aquaman and his cutt









The rest of the Strike King Baby Carp fan club


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a good day out there. I think you had more sun than we did in the valley!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Catch, Thanks.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

tell us more about the back country skiing!!! did it dump enough for a few good runs? im going to assume it was down near slc?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

kochanut said:


> tell us more about the back country skiing!!! did it dump enough for a few good runs? im going to assume it was down near slc?


Oh my knee could not handle more than 1 run. Gotta take baby steps after the ACL and Meniscus blowout last Dec! The surgeon is supposed to give me the approval of skiing again on Nov. 16th. Hah I have been out twice! Very crusty though thanks to the sun but a great day with 2 buddies. Can't tell ya where though. It's a secret hill for early season turns!

They don't call us the Tye Dye Twins for nothing! 









Sorry Evil Tye Dye but skiing is 100 times more fun. Less sore mouths for the Little Dell fish and coutless other fish in different places! You are going to see less and less of me. Get better soon so I can have my photographer back! Fishing just took a back seat.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Looks like a good day out there. I think you had more sun than we did in the valley!


It did get cloudy eventually. However it was beautiful blue skies in the morning and pure glass.......a very rare thing for little dell. It was truely a good morning! See you on the water Bax.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL @ that shirt! i cant wait for the mountains to open a little more


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude that's intense! I don't think I'd be skiing much if my knee was blown out. But if it's your passion I can see why you do it!

Nice cutties btw. I think you've sold me on that Strike King crank...I'll have to add 1 or 2 to the tackle box.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

REPETER said:


> Nice cutties btw. I think you've sold me on that Strike King crank...I'll have to add 1 or 2 to the tackle box.


Thanks REPETER...be sure to buy the Strike King Red Eye Shad in Baby Carp color size 1/4oz. That lure has been slaying the cutts at Little Dell and Bells Canyon. Rapala makes one very similar to the baby carp and it is known as a Copper,Black,Bleeder. However it does not have the rattle inside like the Strike King.

The Baby Carp lure.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> REPETER said:
> 
> 
> > Nice cutties btw. I think you've sold me on that Strike King crank...I'll have to add 1 or 2 to the tackle box.
> ...


I just got back from wall mart and was looking for this Baby Carp Ha ha. Guess I'll have to go to sportsman.
Bye the way, notice wall marts are finally getting a little Ice Fishing Section in them. Not much but, nice if your in a hurry.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Ya I found the Baby Carp lure at Sportsmans. They don't have a big selection but they do at least have a selection. The Orange Belly Craw is a close alternative if they don't have the Baby Carp. I have yet to try it out since the Baby Carp is working so well lately! I only go to Walmart for bait when the other shops are closed. It is the only 24 hour baitshop in town. Once I walked in at 5am and there were 4 fisherman in front of me in line buying worms. So when do you want to hit Little Dell with us? Going early tomorrow for a pre-dawn mission.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Ya I found the Baby Carp lure at Sportsmans. They don't have a big selection but they do at least have a selection. The Orange Belly Craw is a close alternative if they don't have the Baby Carp. I have yet to try it out since the Baby Carp is working so well lately! I only go to Walmart for bait when the other shops are closed. It is the only 24 hour baitshop in town. Once I walked in at 5am and there were 4 fisherman in front of me in line buying worms. So when do you want to hit Little Dell with us? Going early tomorrow for a pre-dawn mission.


If I didn't have a Doctors App. tomorrow morning I'd Love too. I'm going back to Deer Creek Thursday and Saturday (or Sunday) with Family and friends so That fills this Week up. 
I pile all my leaves in the fall in a spot in The back part of the yard and just leave them there piled real high and get my worms from under them all year long. Especially works well in the middle of winter. I am thinking of getting some Mealworms for Deer Creek, Ive never tried them on Soft water before. Might tip something with them or soak them with a little power bait.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

On that baby carp... have you tried it for smallies in places like Jordanelle and DC? Was just curious how the smallmouth like em.... looks kinda like a craw colored Rapala I used to hammer smallies with.

Oh and how is Mtn. Dell? Is it frozen yet?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Have not tried it for smallies yet. I got turned on to the baby carp last month due to its extremely similar color pattern to a Rapala that was working at Little Dell. As for mountain dell....still ice free and forbbinden to anglers. I grit my teeth every time I pass by that little lake.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you.... I had a motive other than the fishing for asking. I haven't ever approached it for the fishing or anything else. Its pretty clearly posted but there are things that happen when it ices up that create an opportunity I'm interested in. You ought to try that baby carp color along rocky shorelines at both DC and Jordanelle. Smallies seem to love that color and I don't know why Walleyes wouldn't hit it either. I'd be willing to be with the color of the craws in the Berry that you might find some takers in the big cutts there too.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Ya something about that color makes the Cutthroats go wild. There are no Baby Carps in Little Dell or Bells canyon but I guess the fish do not know that? Either that or they hate carp as much as I do! I tried the "bad to the bone" color yesterday and the cutts of Little Dell attacked it like crazy. Oh if only they had a bigger selection of those lures at Sportsmans. Do you know if Cabala's carries them?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

all you guys should check out Dicks. I went there yesterday and was very surprised at the prices not to mention the selection. dont know why but every store has different colors etc. I didnt look at the ones you guys have been using but was looking at the Blue Fox and the Kastmasters and have never seen the colors they had and the prices were pretty cheap also. I dont go to sportsman but always go to anglers den and now dicks so if you all drive by one stop you will be surprised at least I was.


----------

